# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  مباحث پر اهميت درس رياضيات كنكور رياضي(بودجه بندي 6 سال اخير)

## Parniya

جدولي كه در زير براي شما قرار داديم، بودجه بندي مباحث درس رياضيات براي 6 سال اخير مي باشد. نكات زير از اين جدول قابل توجه مي باشد
در برخي مباحث مانند معادله درجه 2،‌مثلثات،‌ تركيب تابع،‌حد،‌اكسترمم ،‌نقطه عطف و تقعر،‌ مجموعه ها ،‌شكل هاي فضايي ،‌استدلال در هندسه، دايره ،‌گراف،‌ الگوريتم تقسيم و بيشتر مباحث هندسه تحليلي و ... هر ساله  سوال مطرح شده و نشان دهنده اهميت اين مباحث در كنكور مي باشد
درس هاي مانند هندسه 1 و هندسه 2 ،‌هندسه تحليلي از گستردگي كمي در مباحث برخوردار بوده و هر ساله از اين مباحث مشخص  سوال مطرح شده است. (مبحث شكل هاي فضايي در هنسه 1) مي توان با تمركز بر روي اين مباحث نتيجه خوبي گرفت
 با نگاهي به اين مباحث مي توانيد برنامه ريزي مناسبي از نظر ساعت مطالعه و تعداد تمرين هر مبحث انجام دهيد


درس
مبحث
87
88
89
90
91
92

ریاضی 2
*رسم توابع نمايي و لگاريتمي*
1
1

1
1



*توابع خاص و حل نامعادله*

1
1

2
1


*دنباله هاي هندسي و حسابي*
1







*آناليز تركيبي*
1

1

1
1

حسابان
*نامعادله*


1











*معادله درجه 2*
1
1
1
1
1
2



*بسط دو جمله اي*








1





*مجموع دنباله*


1
1
1







*مثلثات*
2
2
1
1
3
1



*تابع وارون*






1
1
2



*تابع*
1
1
2
1
2
1



*تركيب توابع*
1


1
1
1
1



*بخش پذيري*




1









*دوره تناوب*


1






1

دیفرانسیل
*حد*
2
1
2
1
1
2



*مشتق پذيري*
1
1




1
1



*مشتق توابع مركب*
1








1



*مقدار مشتق*


1
2
2
2
1



*مشتق تابع معكوس*




1




1



*بهينه سازي*
1
1


1







*فصل صفر*
1


1









*دنباله ها*
1
1


1
1





*پيوستگي*


1


1
1
1



*قضاياي پيوستگي*
1
1
1


1





*مجانب*
1
1
1
1


1



*رسم نمودار*




2
1
1





*اكسترمم نسبي و مطلق*
1
2
1
1
2
2



*اهنگ تغيير*




1









*كميت وابسته*
1













*خطي سازي و خطا*


1











*قضيه مقدار ميانگين*
1













*نقطه بحراني*






1







*تقعر و نقطه عطف*
1
1
1
1
1
2



*انتگرال*
3
3
2
2
2
2

هندسه 1
*هندسه و استدلال*


1


1
1
1



*مساحت*
1
1
1


1
2



*مثلث قائم الزاويه*




1









*تشابه*
1




1
1





*شكل هاي فضايي*
1
1
1
1
1
1

هندسه 2
*استدلال در هندسه*
1
2
2
2
1
1



*دايره*
1
1
1
2
2
2



*تبديل هاي هندسي*
2
1
1
1


1



*هندسه در فضا*
1
1
1
1
1
1

جبر و احتمال
*استدلال رياضي*


1


1
1
1



*اصل لانه كبوتري*


1
1
1







*ضرب دكارتي*
1








1



*مجموعه ها*
1
2
2
2
1
1



*رابطه هم ارزي*
1


1
1
1





*احتمال پيوسته*
1
1
1
1
1
1



*احتمال*
1
1
1
1
1
1



*احتمال غير هم شانس*
1




1




ریاضیات گسسته
*گراف*
1
2
2
1
2
1



*الگوريتم تقسيم*
1
1
1
1
1
1



*مبنا*
1


1
1
1
1



*همنهشتي*
1
1


1
1
1



*معادله سياله خطي*




1
1
1





*رابطه و ماتريس*
1













*معادلات با ضرايب واحد*
1













*اصل شمول و عدم شمول*


1






1



*احتمال*
1
1


1


2



*احتمال گسسته*


1
2
1


1

هندسه تحلیلی
*بردار ها*
2
1
2
2
1
1



*خط و صفحه*
1
2
1
2
2
2



*مقاطع مخروطي*
2
1
2
2
2
3



*ماتريس و دترمينان*
1
2
2
1
1
1



*دستگاه معادلات خطي*
2
2
1
1
2


آمار
*شاخص هاي مركزي*
2
1
1
1


1



*شاخص هاي پراكندگي*




1


1
1



*نمودار و تحليل داده ها*


1


1
1




کانون

----------


## mehran74

حالا به نظرت دنباله حسابی و هندسی بخونیم یا نه ؟

----------


## Hesam

> حالا به نظرت دنباله حسابی و هندسی بخونیم یا نه ؟


100% حتما بخونش!! دو سه تا فرموله دیگه بلد باشی بقیش حله

----------


## Mehran93071

> حالا به نظرت دنباله حسابی و هندسی بخونیم یا نه ؟


یک سوال دنباله امسال حتما داریم!:yahoo (4):

----------


## sbr

*با تشکر از خانم معاون 
اما فک کنم این آمار اشتباه باشه چون از مبحث ترکیب توابع سال  90 دو تست سال 91 دو تست و سال 92 سه تست اومده!!!*

----------


## mahsanha

> *با تشکر از خانم معاون 
> اما فک کنم این آمار اشتباه باشه چون از مبحث ترکیب توابع سال  90 دو تست سال 91 دو تست و سال 92 سه تست اومده!!!*


ممنون از لطفت واقعا کمک میکنه که تو چه زمینه ای بیشتر وقت بذاری

----------


## hamishe.gham

> حالا به نظرت دنباله حسابی و هندسی بخونیم یا نه ؟


حداکثر وقت بگیره خوندنش 3 ساعت

----------


## hamishe.gham

> *با تشکر از خانم معاون 
> اما فک کنم این آمار اشتباه باشه چون از مبحث ترکیب توابع سال  90 دو تست سال 91 دو تست و سال 92 سه تست اومده!!!*


دوست عزیز از مبحث ترکیب توابع که توی تست های دیگه (حد و مشتق و ...) هم استفاده میشه اما به صورت مبحث جداگونه توی یک تست مطرح شده سال 92 (تست 107 دفترچه)

----------


## --mohammad--

رسم نمودار و معادلات درجه 3 که آخرای بخش کاربرد مشتق هست تو کنکور نمیاد ؟

----------

